# Most embarrassing situation you've been in?



## wizehop (Feb 19, 2012)

Came across this threat on reddit today and laughed my fucking ass off at a few. Im sure most kids who have done any traveling outside of north america can relate to a few of these. Def a pick me up read. Cananyone compete?

http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/pwlhs/most_embarrassing_situation_youve_been_in_story/


----------



## roman (Feb 20, 2012)

dude pissin my pants readin these mad burly


----------



## Drizzle (Feb 21, 2012)

Best thread ever.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 24, 2012)

omg the wet dream one was the best! holy shit that's too damn funny.


----------



## fackshat (Feb 24, 2012)

Hahaha, oh gawd, these are hilarious.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 24, 2012)

Mouse said:


> omg the wet dream one was the best! holy shit that's too damn funny.


Seconded!
Though the drive-by shitting one had me laughing just as hard. Oh to imagine the look on those girls faces, haha!


----------



## FLoP (Feb 24, 2012)

I got the three us us locked up for the night. My friend was in the next cell. We all got pulled out and moved. My boy comes out of his cell cracking up. Then he points to his pants and screams that he had a wet dream in his cell. Hahaah. I hopped a fence and shit myself upon hitting the ground. Couldn't fight gravity


----------



## 3knd (Feb 29, 2012)

ahahaha, awesome!


----------



## Peregrin (Jul 1, 2015)

I just stumbled upon this. So I was living in a house with my ex-girlfriend and sister. After the break up we switched rooms, my sister moving into our old room and us taking the smaller guest rooms. My new girlfriend and I had been drinking and passed out naked. I went for a piss apparently. Well I wake up trying to get in bed and a man says "what the fuck are you doing!?" I say "what the FUCK are YOU doing!?".. then my sister's face becomes apparent. I then realized I was butt ass naked trying to get in bed with my sister and her boyfriend. I covered my dick and backed out of the room saying sorry.


----------

